# neee to replace magnetic garbage disposal stopper for kenmore 175.605601



## LMHmedchem (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello,

The magnetic stopper for my kenmore garbage disposal (model#175.605601) has gone missing and I need to replace it, or replace the entire unit. A search on this model number does not return any results at all. The unit is not new, but I didn't think it was that old.

I copied the model number off of the side of the unit, but in the documentation that came with it, the model numbers don't look anything like 175.605.601. The numbers in the documentation look like, 6010, 60554, etc. There is a list of different model numbers and the corresponding warranties but nothing indicating the model number of the unit I bought.

I am guessing I don't have the model number right somehow and that's why it doesn't show up in the search.

Any suggestions on where to get a compatible replacement stopper?

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

Take a photo of the unit, including the label, as well as the underside.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Nov 21, 2017)

I have spent the last half hour trying to upload a picture and I keep getting an &quot;upload failed&quot; message with nothing more helpful than that. The picture is only 49K, so I have no idea what the issue is.

I put the picture here for now until someone can let me know what the issue is with the uploader.
https://ibb.co/nGn8L6

I don't know how long the photo will stay there.

Let me know if I should do something different.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

The sink flange appears to be Insinkerator, and did the stopper look like this;

https://www.genuineapplianceparts.com/item/75257_In_Sink_Erator_Evolution_Cover_Control_Stopper/224


----------



## LMHmedchem (Nov 21, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> The sink flange appears to be Insinkerator, and did the stopper look like this;
> https://www.genuineapplianceparts.com/item/75257_In_Sink_Erator_Evolution_Cover_Control_Stopper/224


Yes, it looked more or less like that. It's hard to remember for sure.

I think this is an Insinkerator model 60560, why the number on the bottom of the unit is a bit different than that, I have no idea.

Is this something I could pick up at a local plumbing supply or do I have to order it?

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

60560 does not cross on Insinkerators site;

https://www.insinkerator.com/?utid=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI99rKu6DR1wIVQxuBCh0sJwfJEAAYASAAEgKx3fD_BwE

You should be able to pose the question to their cust. service.

If you google Insinkerator magnetic stoppers it leads you to a # of sites.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Nov 21, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> 60560 does not cross on Insinkerators site;
> 
> https://www.insinkerator.com/?utid=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI99rKu6DR1wIVQxuBCh0sJwfJEAAYASAAEgKx3fD_BwE
> 
> ...


I found another set of paperwork. Apparently I had this replaced at some point and the other paperwork was for the original. The paperwork just says "Kenmore Food Waste Disposer Model 60560". The installation date I wrote on the paperwork is much later than the other paperwork, so this is the model I have.

The site that you linked to has this as the replacement part for the Kenmore 60560,
https://www.genuineapplianceparts.c..._Feed_Disposal_Magnetic_Stopper_17560560/4638

This part comes up if you enter 60560 in the genuineapplianceparts search. This is a slightly different part number than the one you posted but the part looks the same.

I guess I can go ahead and order this. The 75257 part is slightly less expensive but I generally think it makes more sense to order the part that comes up when you search the model number. My guess is they are exactly the same but who knows.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

Good deal. Glad you found it.

You might stop by Home Desperado, because they are an Insinkerator vendor.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Nov 21, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Good deal. Glad you found it.
> 
> You might stop by Home Desperado, because they are an Insinkerator vendor.


Alright, I will check on that first thing tomorrow before I order it online.

Thanks for the help. It turns out that this is only 5 years old, so I would hate to have to replace the entire unit just because I was dumb enough to loose the stopper.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

Also look here;If you google Insinkerator magnetic stoppers it leads you to a # of sites.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Nov 25, 2017)

The new stopper arrived today and work fine.

This is the correct the replacement part for the Kenmore 60560 magnetic stopper,
https://www.genuineapplianceparts.c..._Feed_Disposal_Magnetic_Stopper_17560560/4638

It was around $40 with USPS priority shipping. It's a bit annoying to have to pay that much for a plastic stopper, but it's still better than $200 plus an afternoon of work for a new one.

Thanks again for the help.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

As often as not, were you to plead your case to the mfg. they would ship you one at no charge, because a satisfied customer is a happy and often talkative customer.


----------

